
Show HN: CrimeStream – Tulsa's police dispatch calls mapped out in realtime - baudday
http://tulsacrimestream.com/
======
noblethrasher
Nice work.

I live in Stillwater, but come to Tulsa often. I'd like to buy you coffee if
we're ever in the same town at the same time.

~~~
baudday
Awesome! I actually went to OSU! Get at me on twitter if you're ever in Tulsa
and would like to meet up. @willem_jr

------
brianberlin
Nice work! It'd be nice I think to be able to zoom out a bit for perspective.

~~~
baudday
I suppose I can allow a couple more zoom levels. I'm just trying to limit my
requests to mapbox as much as possible since this is all out of my pocket

------
brianzelip
Thanks for putting the source up [0]. I need to work with leaflet.js and
mapbox so this will be a useful reference.

[0][https://github.com/baudday/crimestream](https://github.com/baudday/crimestream)

------
JshWright
I assume "Alarm - Intrusion" is just a burglary alarm activation. Why is that
considered "serious"?

~~~
baudday
I get the descriptions from the police department's data and attempt to make
general classifications based on those descriptions. An alarm, while not
always serious, can be serious. Without knowing more about the incidents I
have no way to determine if an alarm is false or not so I just display them
all as serious. It may be worth creating a separate classification for alarms

~~~
JshWright
The _vast_ majority of automatic alarm activations are false alarms (whether
it's police or fire).

I don't know anyone in emergency services who would consider an automatic
alarm activation a "serious" incident. They're more of an annoyance...

